# FreeBSD 8.2 PPC Octave?



## jgrillo (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,

1st post to the Forum. Just got 8.2 installed on an Apple PBG4 Ti Onyx, and I've been trying to put my requisite software together. So far I have emacs, auctex, ghostscript, and elinks installed but I could really use octave also. Octave requires gcc45, but the gcc45 port claims to not support powerpc. Has anyone gotten octave running on BSD ppc?


----------



## sossego (Jul 21, 2011)

Ask the PowerPC mailing list:
1) What is the default version of gcc?
2) Has anyone successfully built gcc45 on FreeBSD PowerPC from source and not ports.


----------

